# JDownloader (how to get JDlauncher?)



## unixlearn (Dec 19, 2012)

On two seperate installs of freebsd and kde on the same machine, i downloaded JDownloader.zip and extracted it into my home directory. I backed up my home directory the first time and noticed that the directories were different. You can view the directories here. the first one contains extra files and directories. I do not know how i got them because both downloads of JDownloader.zip appears to be the same.

A key extra file is the JDlauncher. it is a clickable file that launches JDownloader rather than having to open terminal and typing [cmd=]java -jar JDownloader.jar[/cmd]. If it helps to know the contentents JDlauncher, i have posted the script here. 

I know that i can just copy and paste the old folder (which i have) to use. however, i would like to know what happened the first time and how i can duplicate results. did java create the extra files and directories? also can this be integrated with KDE the same way the other programs are? Can i can just click on the apps menu and open it from there?


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 19, 2012)

You can add a *.desktop file in /usr/local/share/applications/, like this one:

```
[Desktop Entry]
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=JDownloader
GenericName=JDownloader
Comment=Download Manager
Exec=java -jar /home/user/JDownloader/JDownloader.jar
Icon=jdownloader
Terminal=false
Type=Application
Categories=GTK;Network;
StartupNotify=true
```


----------



## unixlearn (Dec 19, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> You can add a *.desktop file in /usr/local/share/applications/, like this one:
> 
> ```
> [Desktop Entry]
> ...


thanks alot! this works except i can't get an icon. i tried setting directly to a path 

```
Icon=/home/user/JDownloader/jd/img/icon.ico
```
still doesn't work.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 19, 2012)

Easy, change the line to this path:

```
Icon=/home/user/JDownloader/jd/img/logo/logo-48x48.png
```


----------

